
Pentester Arrested After Breaking into Dallas County Courthouse - J-Kuhn
https://eu.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/crime-and-courts/2019/09/11/men-arrested-burglary-dallas-county-iowa-courthouse-hired-judicial-branch-test-security-ia-crime/2292295001/
======
ksaj
In this case, its a bit ironic that the form he should have been carrying has
the nickname "Get Out Of Jail Card."

> Specifically, the Register reports that the state court administration now
> claims it "did not intend, or anticipate, those [security testing] efforts
> to include the forced entry into a building."

I hope that they actually _did_ have a Get Out Of Jail Card, and that it was
signed by someone with the authority to have such a test conducted. With how
it is ending up, it doesn't sound like everything was handled very cleanly. It
would be interesting to see what their contract actually stated they would be
doing.

